# Kings Crypt 2008 Pics



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

New to the forum and thought i'd post some of my pics.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Another gore lover, eh?  Here's a more direct link. http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=259


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have you thought about running the spinning head wire into the tank?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes,but I can't remember why I did'nt do that.I will next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, one of your guests left a mess in the bathtub

I really like the columns with the gargoyles.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting some great pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool. Thanks for posting pics...we love pics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job! I actually like the gore myself. I try to just get to that point where it isn't too gory, but sometimes I go over that line.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I love the pillars, and the coffin and hearse.:jol:


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Scary Godmother.The hearse is actually owned by a friend of my dad.
He lets us borrow the hearse during halloween and takes it to White Sox and Bears games to tailgate.It gets great reactions.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Very well done!!! Personally I have an older group and we LOVE gore!! The more the better!!!!!!!!! Good job!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

A hearse!! *drools*

The bathtub is great. I may have to steal that for this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

So many goodies there, I can't even catch my breath. Facade, bathtub, columns, hearse, wow... (breathing into paper bag) good stuff.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Good looking stuff KC!!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice! I love the bathtub!
Hahaha
And the casket for the vampire guy...
Very cool looking stuff!

Welcome to the forums!
.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I bet the kids are scared to even walk by


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That tub is sick!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree the gateway looks good! reminds me I need to make a new one


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the tub. gore man myself


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey there gorehound! great haunts, I also like the bathtub guy! Where is that cat you were talking about?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Hey there gorehound! great haunts, I also like the bathtub guy! Where is that cat you were talking about?


 Ha ha, thanks DC, I am quite the gorehound. I'll try to find the poor old kitty,and I'll send you a PM, wouldn't want to be disrespectful to Haunti. By the way, since my "bloodbath" seems to be a favorite around here, the tub is actually an extremely old clawfooted bathtub that my grandma gave to us. It weighs like 300 pounds so it's a real pain in the butt to haul around, but the neighbors suprisingly love to see it come out each season.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice set up. I love the background. You have a nic gorry and grusome corpse in the bathtub. I think it needs a towel maybe? 
Great job!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks excellent!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice looking haunt, you did a great job. You belong right here with your own kind.


----------

